

Node.js 0.4.1 released, fixes bugs - moeffju
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/nodejs/lyJOuUHF-04

======
ronnier
Perfect timing to see this on HN. I was thinking about playing with either
Hadoop or Node.js tonight (both for the first time), I guess this post made up
my mind. It's installing now. This is exciting to work with, and a lot
different for me being a long time C# developer moving to the Linux world.

~~~
nodejscloud
Be curious to hear what you think of node after toying with it a bit.

~~~
ronnier
Hello World. It worked :) In general, I love JavaScript so I don't see why I
wouldn't like Node. I'll have to write a real program to truly have an
opinion.

What's the best way to start and keep Node running?

~~~
jimmyjazz14
The best way to keep any service started and running runit.
<http://smarden.org/runit/>

~~~
nodejscloud
We give credit, when due... Check out forever.

[http://blog.nodejitsu.com/keep-a-nodejs-server-up-with-
forev...](http://blog.nodejitsu.com/keep-a-nodejs-server-up-with-forever)

~~~
catch23
I was inspired by forever, so I also created my own management tool:

<https://github.com/luxdelux/restarter>

------
alexbosworth
They are going very fast, just changed out for a module that is a fork of a
fork of a module made for .2 line that keeps getting obsoleted with every
point release

------
ecto
Wow. I just finished compiling v0.4.0

~~~
httpitis
I did too, yesterday! Can't be happier to see progress on node.js though :)

------
jerome_etienne
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jerome-etienne/neoip && sudo apt-get update &&
sudo apt-get install nodejs <\- to install node.js 0.4.1 on ubuntu

